# Bad bite from P232



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Went to the range yesterday and fired my P232 for the first time. Second magazine and the slide bit me. So after 14 rounds down the barrel, I have decided to sell. Guess my natural grip is just to high for this piece.


----------



## hardlife (Dec 2, 2008)

Maybe just too small a gun or too large a hand... From the pics it looks like you could palm a melon. May I suggest Something like a .475 Wildey or other hand cannon?


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

i'm thinking you need something with a beaver tail on it to keep the top of your hand out of the way.


----------



## Blanco720 (Dec 22, 2008)

mlc said:


> i'm thinking you need something with a beaver tail on it to keep the top of your hand out of the way.


this, beaver tail is your friend!


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

My hand really is not that big, 9.5 across the palm. I just think I naturally grip high. Probably going to get rid of this little jewel and get a baby Glock!


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Shot a rental P232 several times at my old Gun Club. I got bit regularly as it had the stock grips. I now own a P232 and have Hogue wrap arounds with finger grooves. No bites. My firing hand is 10.5 around, unflexed.


----------

